# Home, finally!



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It's no secret around here that my pets are Ruger Super Blackhawks. So, I was so excited Saturday when I came in from the range when my wife told me my gunsmith had called -ON A SATURDAY!- and said my .44 was ready. This the gun bought last June:










And, here posed with my older 5" Super:










Amd, well, with a few more:










Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful collection.

Those beauties must make retirement worth the effort.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That many pet cats, and they call you a "crazy cat person".

That many pet Rugers...

Nice collection.

JW


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking real good there Mr Bob. Good luck with them all.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your safe must be getting full. Do you need some off site storage space? :drooling::drooling:

:smt1099


----------

